# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  لأول مرة كامل على نت حمل: فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب المصرية ( 10 أجزاء )

## ايمن شعبان

لأول مرة كامل على نت حمل: فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب المصرية ( 10 أجزاء ) الأجزاء الموجودة لن أرفعها ثانية أما مفقودة من هذا موضوع 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131168
فأسضعه هنا الأجزاء الجديدة باللون الأحمر حتى من أنزل السابقة ينزل الجديد  فقط اما الأجزاء القديمة بالأزرق وهي من رفع شيخنا أبو محمد الأفريقي  فجزاه عنا  الله خيرا 
*المصدر 
لقد تعبت فى احضار الموضوع ولن تتعب فى دعاء لي بالشفاء العاجل 
* 
الجزء الأول 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nlwzmoww2nz
الجزء الثاني 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ta1wzgwwjzq

الجزء الثالث 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mpmnn006qgc

الجزء الرابع 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ztmtuzfhz3z
الجزء الخامس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?txvxc0e8myz
الجزء السادس 
 http://www.mediafire.com/?j0gcjz5a9zz
الجزء الثامن  

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nwzwhgtlq12
الجزء التاسع القسم الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?5uzqkkgnzm5
الجزء التاسع القسم الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?wn1ntz20o0y

----------


## مصطفى محمد صلاح الدين

بارك الله فيك 
وأحسن إليك 

لو تدلنى على فهرس الفقه الحنبلي لدار الكتب المصرية

----------


## ايمن شعبان

الرابط الصحيح للجزء الأول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ytoumn45dvn

----------


## ايمن شعبان

> بارك الله فيك 
> وأحسن إليك 
> 
> لو تدلنى على فهرس الفقه الحنبلي لدار الكتب المصرية


ستجد جزء منه فى الجزء الأول

----------


## د.شريف

سلمت ويارك الله فيك استاذ الله يكرمك ويبارك عملك

----------


## الجليس الصالح

جزاكم الله خيراً، والملفات ليست لفهارس المخطوطات، بل هي للمطبوعات

----------


## ايمن شعبان

منهج الكتاب هو عرض المخطوطات الأول ثم الكتب المطبوعة فبعض المخطوطات منسوخة فى القرن السابع

----------


## هشام أمين

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الحبيب، وكتَبَ الله لك الشفاء العاجل.

----------


## احمد سرى

طيب انت عندك جميع مخطوطات دار الكتب اوجزء منها كلمنى على الخاص لو عندك

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك أخي أيمن شعبان و متّعك بالصّحة و العافية ما حييت. آمين



> الجزء التاسع القسم الثاني
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wn1ntz20o0y


حملتُ -بحمد الله- جميع الأجزاء إلا الأخير(= الجزء9-القسم2) .. فهل يمكنك إعادة رفعه ، بارك الله فيك ، و جزاك كل الخير.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

للرفع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبوحاتم علاء الدين المصري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الطيماوي

الجزء السابع غير موجود 
والجزء التاسع القسم الثاني رابطه معطل

----------


## الباحث احمد

جزاك الله أخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمد ابن عاشور

لا شلت يمينك.

----------


## د علي رمضان عبد المجيد

الجزء السابع غير موجود
لو يتفضل أحد الإخوة الكرام برفعه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

